# new tank. give me some ideas!



## Zan (Jun 30, 2009)

got my 2nd river:reef on the way 48 litres so fairly big

ive got a planted tank at the moment would quite like a rocky-ish tank....does anyone have any photos etc? 

im thinking black gravel and white/black stone/rock 

ideas me 

















thats what i have at the moment and the new one is exactly the same size.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Stunning planted tank, where are all the fish or shrimp, or some sort of algae squad?

I see java fern, java moss, amazon sword, a couple anubias, one flowering! Cabomba or ambulia, I get them confused all the time, what else is hiding in there?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice tank!


----------



## Zan (Jun 30, 2009)

you got it all as far as i know! unfortunately i went away for business for a month and my sister who is normally very good at looking after my tank didnt take to good a care of my plants so ive lost a few of these and need to replant. i may do the same again but really have black gravel stuck in my head for some reason


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Wow what a tank! It is gorgeous!!! I only wish I could have my sword look that good...


----------



## Zan (Jun 30, 2009)

any ideas for the new tank guys? pictures etc?


----------



## Seanyb9985 (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is a 55gal I did awhile back its a bit longer than the one you will be getting but I really like the rock setup I had


----------



## Zan (Jun 30, 2009)

ooo i really like that!


----------



## Seanyb9985 (Jul 21, 2009)

I found all those rocks in a nearby dried out lake bed!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice tank!


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm new to tanks and fish, so don't mind that my question may come out sounding really silly - but I'm trying to understand the concept ... 

why do people add big rocks to tanks? If the rocks are taking away from the 'gallons' of water the tank holds, and thus reducing the amount of fish load that a tank can sustain... then, isn't it a bad thing to have too many big rocks?


----------



## Zan (Jun 30, 2009)

that is true but you dont want to cram as many fish as possible into a tank. also with only water in a tank it would be so boring.


----------



## Seanyb9985 (Jul 21, 2009)

RoseyD said:


> why do people add big rocks to tanks? If the rocks are taking away from the 'gallons' of water the tank holds, and thus reducing the amount of fish load that a tank can sustain... then, isn't it a bad thing to have too many big rocks?


I believe it is an inch of fish for every gallon of water so it is not necessarily how many fish you have but how big the fish are. In larger tanks the amount of water the rocks displace is only a few gal. In a 55 gal tank you may only be losing 5 gal to rocks. So there is still room for 50 inches worth of fish.


----------



## Ajsim (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, rocks ans plants make the tank look more natural, and that's how i like it! But more inportant, rocks, plants, etc. create good hiding places for the fish in your tank and thus they will feel more safe and will behave more natural. Also, they most often show much better colors. 

I believe creating a natural environment is even more important than the gallons of water u lose while adding rocks and plants... And last but not least you can increase the amount of fish load of most tanks by upgrading the tanks filter.


----------



## Seanyb9985 (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I Love your 55 gal. tank!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Seanyb9985 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks!!! Yeah it was beautiful unfortunately I had to sell it. But it was one of my favorite tanks that I have done


----------

